# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Per femrat: Efekti pasqyres.

## E=mc²

A nuk eshte e vertete se dhe atehere kur je ndier me e bukur se kurre, po te kishe mundesi, do te kishe nderruar se paku diçka nga pamja jote? Sdo te ishte keq, apo jo, sikur te ishe pakez me e gjate e me trup me te hajthem, gjoks me te ngritur, vithe me te kercyera, lekure me te paster, buze me te fryra, dhembe me te shndritshem, hunde me te vogel, gishterinj me te holle, floke me te bindur... uf! Pa merak, nuk je vetem. Rrethuar nga imazhe trupash te gatuar ne perfeksion, te kudohasur ashtu me shumice ne revista, programe televizive, sfilata a skena, eshte e lehte te zaptohesh nga pasigurite e shtysat per tu permiresuar. 
Ah, misteri i mistikes femerore! Sado mire, ka edhe me mire! Fare lehte mund ta gjesh veten te perfshire gjithe kersheri ne vorbullen e klasifikimeve te femres - me mish e kocka si ti  me te bukur te te gjitha koherave apo me seksi te vitit, duke thene me vete e mire eshte dreqi e duke enderruar eh sikur, sikur te isha edhe une ashtu, me besimin se do te kishe me teper fat, sukses e dashuri e se do te ishe me e lumtur. Po, po, pikerisht si atehere kur ke menduar se nje model i ri flokesh, nje diete a krem do te ta ndryshonte rrjedhen e gjerave.
Ne rregull, jemi fajtore qe besojme te miti i transformimit, por fajin e ka kultura bashkekohore, qe e karakterizon rolin gjinor te femres me pritmeni e kerkesa kontradiktore. Nga njera ane, pritet te jemi fizikisht terheqese, pasive, te perkujdesura, te dhimbsura deri ne vetemohim e, nga ana tjeter, na duhet te jemi inteligjente, te suksesshme, te pavarura dhe me besim e kerkese te larte ndaj vetes. Ne kete kontekst, ne ndahemi pikerisht nga menyra qe kemi zgjedhur per tiu pergjigjur ketyre pritmenive. 
Nje pjese pranon realitetin e kufijte e vetes e ecen perpara, duke i vene deri ne bindje me pak peshe pamjes e duke zbatuar ligjet e kompensimit. Shume mire, per sa kohe qe kjo zgjedhje nuk çon ne paragjykime, ndjenja negative a armiqesie per ato qe jane ndryshe nga vetja. 
Nje pjese tjeter perpiqet te te beje çte munde per tu permiresuar, ne disa raste me sukses e pa pasoja e ne te tjera me kosto ne cilesine e jetes, pasi sasia e kohes, energjise dhe parave te shpenzuara i pakesojne hapesirat per tu zhvilluar ne aspekte te tjera te identitetit. Keto te dytat duket se udhehiqen nga parimi: la e me la (lexo: lart), rruge te mesme ska. E nese jane te lumtura me veten, ca me shume jam une per to. 
Te tjerat, qe i brendesojne pritmenite dhe besojne se mund ti permbushin kerkesat kontradiktore te shoqerise, bejne pjese ne grupin qe besojne te miti i superfemres. Jane pikerisht keto qe zhvillojne e perjetojne nje imazh te varfer trupor, shoqeruar me ndjenja turpi e papershtatshmerie, qe çojne ku me shume e ku me pak ne shqetesime emocionale, vetevleresim te ulet, dieta, ankth, depresion, frenim seksual dhe çrregullime te ngreni. Ne pamundesi per te ndare nevojat dhe deshirat personale nga ato qe shfaq media, te afermit apo te tjeret perreth, ato e gjejne veten duke jetuar per diten kur do te ngjajne me mire, ne vend qe te jetojne te tashmen.
Nga sa me siper, mesimi eshte i thjeshte: Duaje veten nese do te te duan. Nese do te jesh e lumtur me veten e te ndihesh mire, duhet te krijosh dhe mbash qendrime te shendetshme mbi imazhin tend trupor. Eshte provuar tanime se ato nder ne, qe jane te ndergjegjshme mbi mesazhet socio-kulturore rreth bukurise, jane me te mbrojtura nga pasojat e mundshme negative te tyre. Ato jane me te afta per ti rezistuar tundimit per konformizem, me pozitive ne vleresimin e te tjereve e me fleksibel ne percaktimin e bukurise. Ato gjithashtu zoteroje aftesi me te mira pershtatjeje e perballimi te konflikteve ne nje sere fushash te jetes, perfshire ato te roleve gjinore, pasi kane fuqi te brendshme, qe vjen si rrjedhoje e nje vetevleresimi me te larte dhe perballimi me te mire te stresit. 
Jam e bindjes se ajo çka e percakton vetevleresimin eshte pershtypja e pergjithshme mbi veten, pra mendimi per veten ne teresi e jo si shume pjesesh. Te ndjeret e plotesuar dhe e shendetshme eshte rrjedhoje e ndjenjave pozitive rreth asaj çfare perfaqeson dhe e nje kendveshtrimi te peshuar rreth botes.  
Sigurisht qe shpesh ne perballemi me sfiden per tu ngritur mbi veten, per te mos qene gjykues mbi trupin, vendimet e veprimet tona e ne po te njejten kohe, per te mos qene shume gjykues ndaj miqve apo te panjohurve. Ne fund te fundit, gjykimet tona mbi te tjeret jane pasqyrim i gjykimit qe kemi mbi veten. E megjithese ato jane dritare per shpirtin, ndoshta eshte me mire te mos ndalemi me aq, por te shkojme pertej asaj qe shikojme. Ndaj nese imazhi yt mbi paraqitjen vuan nga analiza e tepert dhe vetevleresimi i ulet, mos harro se pamja eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e ekuacionit. Peshimi i drejte i aspekteve te vetes ne gjithe dimensionet jetesore  familje, pune, kohe e lire, miqesi e dashuri  mund te jete nje menyre me e frytshme per te mos harruar thelbin: plotesimin e vertete, jo vetem te nevojave te trupit, por edhe te shpirtit. 
Bukuria eshte kombinimi i shume cilesive qe i falin kenaqesi shqisave e mendjes. Personaliteti, humori, miresia jane ne nje mase te madhe ato qe te bejne te bukur ne syte e te tjereve. Sekreti i te qenit e bukur eshte te ndjerit e bukur, andaj ndihu mire me veten e lere miresine tende te rrezatoje. 
Pa e zgjatur me shume, te uroj pranim te gezuar te bukurise se brendshme (e te jashtme) dhe kenaqesi ne kete proces zbulimi te vetes. Dhe nje gje te fundit: ne perralle nuk fitoi beteja me pasqyren.

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahaha shume fjale te verteta.

Di te them vetem dicka qe sado te bukura apo normale te jemi cdo njeres prej nesh ka dite qe i duket vetja mahnitese e sikur ka prekur qiellin me dore, sikurse ka dite qe nuk e shikon dot veten ne pasqyre e te duket cdo gje e zymte.
Eshte e vertete qe duhet te pranojme veten tone ashtu sic jemi, por s'ka asgje te keqe edhe nqs permiresohemi ne menyre te shendetshme me gjera te vogla.

p. s Hyjnor bravo, shume bukur e ke qendisur kete teme :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## SaS

ky fenomen nuk ndodh vetem tek femrat ky eshte nje fenomen njerzor qe nuk njeh gjini !!! dhe e vertete eshte qe sado jo i bukur te jete nje person pasqyra ka efektin e zbukurimit !!! na duket vetja me i bukur me te plote !!!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Per mua te jem vetvetja eshte nje gje shume e rendesishme.Ka pas nje faze ( adoleshenca) ku nuk me pelqente vetja,ku merrja si etallon shoqet apo ato pseudo vipe qe dalin ne televizor.Kur e sheh qe papapritur bukuria qe po reklamohet ka te tjera hire,si femer deshiron te ishin shume gjera ndryshe te ti.Kur e lashe pas ate faze,kur u ingranova me teper ne jeten shkollore,e kuptova se ajo qe shihja cdo mengjes ne pasqyre dhe cdo here ne vitrinat e dyqaneve :ngerdheshje:  ishte ajo qe doja te isha.Me plot te meta ne figure,por me elemente ne karakter.Besoj qe arritjet apo disfatat personale ne jete plotesojne cdo dite nje pjese ne tabllone e vetvetes dhe na ndihmojne nga pak ta pranojme vetveten ashtu si jemi.

PS:shkrimi eshte shume i kendshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------

